# Babbs 2011 Mash Paddle "pumpkin Beer"



## clarkey7 (1/2/11)

This years Mash Paddle beer style is Pumpkin Beer......

To be eligible to win the illustrious Mash Paddle award you need to be a BABBs club member and you need to make this beer from raw ingredients....It is a Full Mash Brewing competition.

Oh yeah. and the beer must include some pumpkin (raw, cooked, canned, juice, extract, essence, seeds or all of these).

Each entrant is allowed a maximum of 2 entries into the Mash Paddle competition.

Any beer style, Any ABV%, Any brewing technique (involving full mash) and addition of pumpkin at any stage from the beginning of your brew day until the beer is packaged.

The only thing we ask you not to do is put loose pumpkin pulp in the kettle. You can still do kettle additions, just not loose.

The beer will be brewed commercially and we don't want to block up their pipes etc....

You can go for the traditional American Holiday beer (Spiced like a Pumpkin Pie) or invent something new.

The sky is the limit...get your thinking caps on. 

Good luck everyone and enjoy. :beer: 

The entries for the Mash Paddle (2 per entrant max) need to be brought along to the April Meeting to be sent outside the club for Judging.

The winner of the BABBs 2011 Mash Paddle will be announced at our May meeting after we do the Pumpkin Beer mini-comp.

Bring along a spare bottle of each of your Pumpkin Beers to the April meeting and we'll make sure they get posted and entered into the home-brewed beer competition at the Goomeri Pumpkin Festival.

Goomeri Pumpkin Festival Linky

Cheers

PB

*Edit: The Mash Paddle deserves it's own thread, plus some rules needed clarification.
Sorry if your already sick of hearing about our Pumpkin Beers h34r: .*


----------



## Bribie G (1/2/11)

pumpilsner ?  


Cultural note: _pron_: "Goo Mary"

Edit: used to be a travelling rep for Rothmans, Goomeri has a neat pub and motel etc.

I'll support it as I really like the place: they also grow good pumkins as you can see


----------



## bradsbrew (1/2/11)

So we can make two different styles of pumkin beer. Ok so pumkin stout is a definate now to choose the next.

Who is doing the external judging? 

And what happened to last years mash paddle beers that went for external judging? I know Tony won the mini comp side of things but what happened to the others? Sorry have missed heaps of meetings and have not kept up.

Cheers Brad

Man have I got some ideas


----------



## winkle (1/2/11)

I am pretty sure a big beer would work well with a squash squashed into it, say a Belgian Golden Strong Xmas Ale or a Yank Barley Wine.


----------



## clarkey7 (1/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> So we can make two different styles of pumkin beer. Ok so pumkin stout is a definate now to choose the next.
> 
> Who is doing the external judging?
> 
> ...


Yes you can make as many as you want :lol: - just 2 can be entered into the mash paddle comp.

I believe it will be the Back Alley Beer Club @ The Grand Central Hotel or possibly the Good Beer Lunches folk if option 1 is not available??? 

Tony won the mini-comp as you have stated. We were never given the winner for the official Mash Paddle for 2010 "Chocolate Winter Warmer"........I'm not sure what happened. We all sent our beers off for judging. The club needs to chase up if indeed there is a winner. It would be good to settle it.

We're stuck with a bit of a tough one...if the beers haven't been judged yet...They aren't real fresh :blink: 
I guess being over 6% beers (many much higher) I would imagine if they were refrigerated they'd be fine. ??????

Anyway...we better put deadlines down for our comp judges this year as it is a bit disappointing to go to all the trouble of running the comp and have a massive anti-climax....or no climax more like it. I sound like a commercial for some other industry.

We'll keep you posted,

PB


----------



## bradsbrew (1/2/11)

Thanks for the info PB. Love the idea of the Mash paddle beers, gets me thinking about beers that I would not have tried to make. The wife is already asking me why all the questions about the price of pumpkins  :lol:


----------



## NickB (1/2/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> ....or no climax more like it. I sound like a commercial for some other industry.
> 
> PB




You can get a nasal spray for that, or so Ross told me....h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (1/2/11)

Great news!

Dovetails in nicely with the Goomeri Pumpkin Festival Pumpkin Beer Comp, details will be finalised by friday and entry sheets will be available then. Looking forward to seeing what some of the BABBS boys can produce here. And shudder, scary as it is I'll be making my second foray into weird beer :lol:

Would love to get hold of a Dogfish Head Punkin Ale to try before hand. I'm thinking something big, high OG and FG..............hmmmm.

Screwy


----------



## QldKev (1/2/11)

I think I've just become gay from reading this?

Can't we think of something Australian?


----------



## bconnery (1/2/11)

QldKev said:


> I think I've just become gay from reading this?
> 
> Can't we think of something Australian?


Pumpkin Scone Beer
Done.


----------



## winkle (1/2/11)

*Queensland Blue Larger Lager*TM 6.5%ABV
(only to be served in large enamel mugs)


----------



## argon (1/2/11)

bconnery said:


> Pumpkin Scone Beer
> Done.


And Queensland too... I'll give aunty Flo a call for the recipe then.


----------



## winkle (4/2/11)

Just been sorting out the mash tun.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/11)

winkle said:


> Just been sorting out the mash tun.
> View attachment 43828




Looks more like a fermenter  dont know why you need a manifold in the fermenter though.


----------



## winkle (4/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Looks more like a fermenter  dont know why you need a manifold in the fermenter though.



Nup its a mash tun


Here's a fermenter.



PS If you think I'm going to all that trouble - you've got rocks in your head. 

Edit: I've just about nailed down my recipe, circa 6-8%abv.


----------



## tallie (4/2/11)

winkle said:


> Nup its a mash tun
> View attachment 43829
> 
> Here's a fermenter.
> ...



Haha, I would love to see how they replicate that commercially if someone did do it and it won! :blink: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/11)

Just getting my mini mash going on the stove now. 10L batch of Spiced Pumpkin Stout. Good bit of fun this one 1.65kg of grain getting BIAHS thats Brew In A Hop Sock :lol: Photos up soon.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (4/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Just getting my mini mash going on the stove now. 10L batch of Spiced Pumpkin Stout. Good bit of fun this one 1.65kg of grain getting BIAHS thats Brew In A Hop Sock :lol: Photos up soon.
> 
> Cheers



 
_"WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY KITCHEN!!"_

(It'll happen folks, just wait  )


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/11)

winkle said:


> _"WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY KITCHEN!!"_
> 
> (It'll happen folks, just wait  )


I've already copped " You spend all that money on brewing shit and you still want to use my kitchen"

On my best behaviour and cleaning as I go.............so far.


----------



## Paul H (4/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I've already copped " You spend all that money on brewing shit and you still want to use my kitchen"
> 
> On my best behaviour and cleaning as I go.............so far.



Wait til you get to the "how come you spent $$$ freighting beers up from Murrays when you have 8 kegs on tap?"

Cheers

Paul

BTW the correct answer is it's all about quality not quantity!


----------



## NickB (4/2/11)

Or "are you having another beer....."

Or something


----------



## winkle (4/2/11)

What sort of a contribution would, say, 1 kg of pumpkin pulp make to the SG of a 20 litre batch?
Or will I just find out on the day?
Currently aiming for just over 6% ABV and decided to ditch the mushy peas.


----------



## NickB (4/2/11)

Mushy peas...? Maybe I'll make a meat pie and sauce with pumpkin beer. What is wrong with you, man??


----------



## djneli (4/2/11)

winkle said:


> What sort of a contribution would, say, 1 kg of pumpkin pulp make to the SG of a 20 litre batch?
> Or will I just find out on the day?
> Currently aiming for just over 6% ABV and decided to ditch the mushy peas.



Depends on what you do with the pumpkin before hand and what pumpkin you use. Fermentable sugars will be reasonably low so probably wont contribute too much. I'd like to offer more but it's a trade secret the pumpkin I'm using and what I am doing with it =)


----------



## winkle (4/2/11)

neli said:


> Depends on what you do with the pumpkin before hand and what pumpkin you use. Fermentable sugars will be reasonably low so probably wont contribute too much. I'd like to offer more but it's a trade secret the pumpkin I'm using *and what I am doing with it* =)



:blink: 
Ahem....
Roasting then pulping and chucking it into the mash, I figured it wouldn't add much.


----------



## djneli (4/2/11)

winkle said:


> Roasting then pulping and chucking it into the mash, I figured it wouldn't add much.



Well that's one way... You might want to experiment on a couple of batches to see the difference between mashing, extracting the pumpkin goodness separately or adding to the boil as you'll find each different method will impart different amounts of flavour and character.


----------



## Screwtop (4/2/11)

winkle said:


> I've just about nailed down my recipe, circa 6-8%abv.






bradsbrew said:


> 10L batch of Spiced Pumpkin Stout



Mmmm food for thought, still formulating my recipe!



winkle said:


> What sort of a contribution would, say, 1 kg of pumpkin pulp make to the SG of a 20 litre batch?
> Or will I just find out on the day?
> Currently aiming for just over 6% ABV and decided to ditch the mushy peas.



Perry, stick with the Mushy Peas and a good hit of Worcestershire sauce....... Yummm! :lol:

When it comes to Pumpkin fermentables, Palmers Book frefers to replacing 900g of base malt with 2.26Kg of baked pumpkin pulp, which works out at a Potential contribution of around 1.015

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## [email protected] (4/2/11)

Winkle,

I have read it is only about 6pppg or something that rediculiously low.

I think it is in BCS by Jamil.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/11)

winkle said:


> :blink:
> Ahem....
> Roasting then pulping and chucking it into the mash, I figured it wouldn't add much.



From what I've read over the last few days. Caramelising it in the oven then putting it in the mash will get better sugar conversion.

I havn't allowed any gravity points for the pumpkin. I have roasted it in the oven and put it in a hopsock in the boil. If this fcuking stovetop ever gets it boiling


edit: watch out for stuck sparges in you put it in the mash, apparently


----------



## DKS (4/2/11)

Pumpkin & beer. Go easy boys.



Daz


----------



## Screwtop (4/2/11)

DKS said:


> Pumpkin & beer. Go easy boys.
> View attachment 43844
> 
> Daz



Now thats Farking Funny :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Nick JD (4/2/11)

Anyone watched that show like the one with the family who argue about building Choppers, 'cept with the Dogfish Head owner guy, about their brewing? 

It's on in the States - can't remember which channel. Might be on cable here too but I don't have it. 

Anyway, I was watching an episode where they were making the Punkin Ale and they were scooping the pumpkin (unroasted - it looked like orange pulp) out of cans. Then, some fwit that works there went and ordered screwtop bottles by accident and like 10,000 bottles got bottled with crowntops on the screwtops so they couldn't sell it because they didn't want to trust the tops. All the staff got to drink it.

I also think (a little xenophobically) that it should be a banana or mango beer - or maybe lamb. Happy Thanksgiving.

Pumpkin beer is more about the spices than the pumpkin.


----------



## djneli (4/2/11)

Nick JD said:


> Anyone watched that show like the one with the family who argue about building Choppers, 'cept with the Dogfish Head owner guy, about their brewing?
> 
> It's on in the States - can't remember which channel. Might be on cable here too but I don't have it.
> 
> ...




Brew Masters - Discovery Channel I think. They had to stop the series as the current episode they are filming was on opening a new restaurant or bar and it all went up the shit so is in limbo. The cans are cooked, processed pumpkin puree. Something you can easily get in USA but hard to find here. They use it in their pumpkin pie. It is cooked, pureed and canned then pasteurised. Good stuff to use if you can find it as it cuts out a few steps...

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/brew-masters-punkin-videos/


----------



## DKS (4/2/11)

Screwtop said:


> Now thats Farking Funny :lol:
> 
> Screwy



Glad you liked it screwy. My next, July swap beer was going to be a Pumpkin Ale. Now me thinks NOT.
Daz


----------



## winkle (4/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> From what I've read over the last few days. Caramelising it in the oven then putting it in the mash will get better sugar conversion.
> 
> (snip)
> edit: watch out for stuck sparges in you put it in the mash, apparently



I'll make up the difference with dextrose or candy if needed.
Looks like we've been reading the same webpages, Brad  
Factored in the rice gulls already.

Edit: I'd better stop farting around with this and crack a beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/2/11)

Never used pumpkin or spices before. 

And what 1kg of boiled in a hopsock pumpkin looks like I hope the beer doesn't taste like this looks.

Cheers


----------



## melvy (4/2/11)

GOLD! 

Love the plate.


----------



## Screwtop (4/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Never used pumpkin or spices before.
> 
> And what 1kg of boiled in a hopsock pumpkin looks like I hope the beer doesn't taste like this looks.
> 
> ...




Haha...................Punkin Turd :lol


Screwy


----------



## winkle (5/2/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Never used pumpkin or spices before.
> 
> And what 1kg of boiled in a hopsock pumpkin looks like I hope the beer doesn't taste like this looks.
> 
> Cheers



Hi-de-ho!


----------



## Screwtop (7/2/11)

Entry Forms are now available from the Goomeri Pumpkin Festival Website

http://www.goomeripumpkinfestival.com.au/

Good luck all, looking forward to this comp, should be great fun, hoping to see some great beers entered here.

The festival is a real live country style festival and lots of fun for all the family. About 2.5 hrs from Brisbane the festival would make a great weekend getaway for the family, B&Bs and camping areas available.


----------



## bum (7/2/11)

Obviously some of you would want to keep your cards close to your chest in a comp but it'd be awesome if everyone could share their experiences working with pumpkin. Detailed, local info is rare as hen's teeth and the majority of the US reports discuss canned stuff which I have trouble deciding whether it is relevant to us or not. I'll be putting down a pumpkin ale around the middle of autumn (ready for early winter) and am feeling a bit lost in regards to designing the recipe and working out process. Considering a cereal (pumpkin) mash.


----------



## Nick JD (7/2/11)

bum said:


> ...am feeling a bit lost in regards to designing the recipe and working out process.



I've done two pumpkin beers (SWMBO is from Thanksgiving Land). Here's what I know, the rest I don't.

Keep your IBUs to well under 10; more like 0-5. The stuff should be slightly sweet. 

It's got little to do with pumpkin and everything to do with pumpkin pie - which tastes like spices. 

Don't pick your pumpkin on it's sweetness, pick it on its aroma/flavour. Some like to roast it to carmelise and all that - but from doing one with and one without, I've found there's a reason the yanks don't bother roasting. 

The aim is to make beer that tastes like pumpkin pie. You could make pumpkin beer with carrots and mangoes (the addition of which would add a nice dimension IMO) because the flavour of all those orange things is very similar ... a few orange sweet potatoes give a much better pumpkin "flavour" IMO.

Green JAP squash are good. Dunno what the yanks use - but it ain't their big orange jackolantern ones because they don't taste of anything.

Read up on spices because the winner will have mixed them well. I think they are best added in secondary - no earlier, or their interaction/combination can be hard to predict with some volitiles driven off and others not. An excess of caramel spec malts seems to compliment the pumpkin aroma and the spices nicely. 

I mashed high - seems to suit the whole "pie" thing. 

I think a great pumpkin ale could be made by adding the spices and pumpkin (and aromatic sweet potato) at/toward the end of fermentation. That's my next try - as I can't see why you want to boil off all that pumpkin aroma.


----------



## argon (7/2/11)

While not exactly giving anything away. I've done a bit of reading on some US forums about how to use pumpkin in their attempts at the Dogfish Punkin Ale. Seems as though alot are using pumkin meal in a can... Whilst not being able to find anything readily available in Oz, i did find this online How to Cook Fresh Pumpkin... as i'm sure most have already visited

Typically it looks like a can or so in the mash an about same in the boil... What that means in fresh cooked pumpkin... not sure? So i'm considering going back to BIAB for this one. I can foresee a stuck sparge otherwise.

Curious to my research was that it wasn't necessarily the pumpkin that was the hero of the beer, as NickJD has noted, it's more about the spice mix used.

Edit: started to draft post before NickJDs post


----------



## Sinfathisar (7/2/11)

would it be wrong to actually use canned pumpkin?
http://www.usafoods.com.au/p5412/canned-go...-pack-pumpkin-/


----------



## brando (7/2/11)

I'm thinking that ingredients should be added late to retain aroma and flavour with this one. Perhaps even using the french press method somehow


----------



## Nick JD (7/2/11)

I forgot to talk about the spices. I used cinamon, cloves, nutmeg and ginger at a 4:1:2:4 mix. The pumpkin pie spice mixes you get in the States vary a lot in their ratios. 

Two things I'd like to consider adding next are corriander seed and even a tiny bit of cumin - as these are both staples in pumpkin soup to bring out the pumpkin flavour. Also a touch of black pepper or maybe even some chipotle (smoked halapeno).


----------



## bum (7/2/11)

Nick JD said:


> a few orange sweet potatoes give a much better pumpkin "flavour" IMO.


I've read a few posts on US boards saying this. I've been considering a 50/50 mix for mine.



Nick JD said:


> Dunno what the yanks use - but it ain't their big orange jackolantern ones because they don't taste of anything.


Butternut Squash (as they call it) seems to be the most common, as far as I can tell.



Nick JD said:


> Read up on spices because the winner will have mixed them well. I think they are best added in secondary - no earlier, or their interaction/combination can be hard to predict with some volitiles driven off and others not. An excess of caramel spec malts seems to compliment the pumpkin aroma and the spices nicely.


In addition to the spices many US brewers suggest getting the pie base flavours is key. Graham Crackers apparently - they taste a bit like digestives to me. I was thinking high amounts of biscuit (malt, rather than actual biscuits) in combination with a large dose of light crystal.

I'd be very interested to see how all these beers get judged - surely there aren't many judges intimately acquainted with the style and possibly even fewer brewers. Best of luck to everyone having a crack.


----------



## Nick JD (7/2/11)

bum said:


> I'd be very interested to see how all these beers get judged - surely there aren't many judges intimately acquainted with the style and possibly even fewer brewers. Best of luck to everyone having a crack.



That would be a concern of mine. It's not a well-defined style. I'd guess it'd be judged purely on merit - which might mean what would win in USA might lose here. 

Might be better to make an APA with a hint of pumpkin rather than pumpkin pie in a glass...


----------



## bradsbrew (7/2/11)

Nick JD said:


> I forgot to talk about the spices. I used cinamon, cloves, nutmeg and ginger at a 4:1:2:4 mix. The pumpkin pie spice mixes you get in the States vary a lot in their ratios.
> 
> Two things I'd like to consider adding next are corriander seed and even a tiny bit of cumin - as these are both staples in pumpkin soup to bring out the pumpkin flavour.







Well I didnt use cloves but you got the rest. I also added them as a bittering, flavour and aroma editions to get exactly that from them. Different spices at the different times. I kept the IBU down low until I got all excited and added some high alpha hops at whirlpool then left it sit in the stainless pot all night and the pot was still hot in the morning and now its quite bitter. 

Don't know what i was thinking, might have been the :chug: before and whilst brewing.


----------



## bconnery (7/2/11)

The intention of the mash paddle is not to make a pumpkin beer in the US style per se, although I'm sure there will be some, it's to make a beer that uses pumpkin. 
The idea is to see our member's exercise their creativity. 
The chocolate beer category last year certainly did so!

They will be judged up to three times, probably with differing criteria in each. 
I haven't read the pumpkin festival entry details but I'd imagine they'd be looking for pumpkin to bring something to the beer, but I won't know that until I read the site, and they may not have thought that far...

The winner of the mash paddle will be judged externally, so it will be on drinkability mainly. 
The beers will also be judges at the club, with an emphasis on drinkability but also how well the beer fits together and how much it is what is claims to be. 

I know that's all a bit loose but we aren't looking for BJCP here, just an opportunity for brewers to make some interesting beers.


----------



## bum (7/2/11)

Didn't mean to bring the comp into question - I meant it when I said I found the situation interesting. My apologies.

Thanks for the correction on the intention of the comp - sounds great and my desire for reports on how people use the pumpkin is at least doubled now.


----------



## speedie (7/2/11)

pumkin = jacko lanton = halloween = my birtrhday 
make some real beer and leave pumkin to pie


----------



## browndog (7/2/11)

speedie said:


> pumkin = jacko lanton = halloween = my birtrhday
> make some real beer and leave pumkin to pie




TROLL ALERT, DO NOT FEED THE TROLL


----------



## bconnery (8/2/11)

bum said:


> Didn't mean to bring the comp into question - I meant it when I said I found the situation interesting. My apologies.
> 
> Thanks for the correction on the intention of the comp - sounds great and my desire for reports on how people use the pumpkin is at least doubled now.



I didn't think you where trying to bring it into question, just wanted to clarify for those who where interested how it was likely to work, as it had been raised by a number of people, and is worth re-iterating for our members as well. 
Definitely no need to apologise...

Not related - I find it interesting that many people are automatically associating pumpkin with US/halloween. 
I realise in beer terms it is, but I have always considered pumpkin a very Australian thing. It has always been a part of my childhood, long before the US influence was quite so strong in Australian life. 
I've never had pumpkin pie, but I've been eating pumpkin all my life.


----------



## bconnery (8/2/11)

speedie said:


> pumkin = jacko lanton = halloween = my birtrhday
> make some real beer and leave pumkin to pie


No worries at all. 
Any pumkin I find I will be certain to make pie out of...
As I soon as I figure out how to find jacko and ask him what a lanton is...


----------



## Paul H (8/2/11)

bum said:


> Didn't mean to bring the comp into question - I meant it when I said I found the situation interesting. My apologies.
> 
> Thanks for the correction on the intention of the comp - sounds great and my desire for reports on how people use the pumpkin is at least doubled now.



Me thinks the committee is trying to follow the yanks, what would the yanks know about beer?

If the yanks jumped off a cliff would Babbs???


Cheers

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew (8/2/11)

Paul H said:


> Me thinks the committee is trying to follow the yanks, what would the yanks know about beer?
> 
> If the yanks jumped off a cliff would Babbs???
> 
> ...



Depends if there was a sea of beer at the bottom of the cliff I guess.


----------



## winkle (8/2/11)

bconnery said:


> No worries at all.
> Any pumkin I find I will be certain to make pie out of...
> As I soon as I figure out how to find jacko and ask him what a lanton is...



Jacko
View attachment 43946

I'm not sure how much help he'll be :unsure: 
Hmm, Lanton may refer to: * Lanton, Scottish Borders * Lanton, Missouri * Lanton, Gironde.
Must be some cryptic meaning in there somewhere I guess.

Edit : image


----------



## Snow (8/2/11)

Paul H said:


> Me thinks the committee is trying to follow the yanks, what would the yanks know about beer?
> 
> If the yanks jumped off a cliff would Babbs???
> 
> ...



Without intending to criticise the committee at all, as this is a very interesting comp, I tend to agree with you Paul, and this was the first thing I thought when I head about the mash paddle style for this year. Personally, I would have liked to have seen something more along the lines of a "bush tucker" theme. ie native spices, fruits, witchetty grubs, etc....  

That said, I am looking forward to trying some of the results of this year's comp (not that I will be competing, owing to half my brewing gear getting flushed down the Brisbane river :angry: )

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (8/2/11)

Snow said:


> Without intending to criticise the committee at all, as this is a very interesting comp, I tend to agree with you Paul, and this was the first thing I thought when I head about the mash paddle style for this year. Personally, I would have liked to have seen something more along the lines of a "bush tucker" theme. ie native spices, fruits, witchetty grubs, etc....
> 
> That said, I am looking forward to trying some of the results of this year's comp (not that I will be competing, owing to half my brewing gear getting flushed down the Brisbane river :angry: )
> 
> Cheers - Snow


You could always borrow a rig Snow. Mine for example, if you want a primative setup.


----------



## argon (8/2/11)

Snow said:


> Without intending to criticise the committee at all, as this is a very interesting comp, I tend to agree with you Paul, and this was the first thing I thought when I head about the mash paddle style for this year. Personally, I would have liked to have seen something more along the lines of a "bush tucker" theme. ie native spices, fruits, witchetty grubs, etc....
> 
> That said, I am looking forward to trying some of the results of this year's comp (not that I will be competing, owing to half my brewing gear getting flushed down the Brisbane river :angry: )
> 
> Cheers - Snow



I disagree in regards to specialty ingredient selection... It seems to me that an opportunity arose to enter a pumpkin beer in a local pumpkin festival. Makes sense. If there was a festival (or whatever) showcasing Indigenous Australian ingredients, then, yes, i can see how that argument could be made.

In saying that, the only way one would know if an American Style pumpkin beer is to be favoured will be in the results of the judging.


----------



## Snow (8/2/11)

winkle said:


> You could always borrow a rig Snow. Mine for example, if you want a primative setup.



Thanks for the offer Perry, but to be brutally honest I don't really have the time to brew atm, even if I did have all my gear. And, given my kegging setup was destryed, I would have to bottle the beer and I so hate bottling!

- Snow.


----------



## bum (8/2/11)

bconnery said:


> Not related - I find it interesting that many people are automatically associating pumpkin with US/halloween.
> I realise in beer terms it is, but I have always considered pumpkin a very Australian thing. It has always been a part of my childhood, long before the US influence was quite so strong in Australian life.
> I've never had pumpkin pie, but I've been eating pumpkin all my life.


As you imply, I think there are very obvious US connections between pumpkin and beer and that touchstone is always going to be present. As far as the fruit itself goes, I have never thought of it as a particularly Australian thing (though I've always enjoyed it and jam some into just about any meal I can - my pumpkin chilli was surprisingly good) but I would never ever think of it as being American outside of brewing with it or carving faces in it. If you go there you'll never see it on a menu, in a shop except ones for carving or in tins in late autumn/fall - that's it. Dunno how they ended up pioneering pumpkin ale in the first place as opposed to a deep fried cheese beer.

Sorry for the continued OT. Looking forward to reading more of everyone's experiences here.


----------



## Mikedub (8/2/11)

I brewed one last year, added 2.7kg slow roasted pumpkin at flameout ( 22L batch) - chill - everything into the fermentor, , lost about 4.5L to trub. I didn't want spices in mine. IBU around 20, fuggles throughout- tasty and a good fit I thought, strangely some have commented it tastes like Coopers Sparkling ??as you can imagine, a cloudy orange colour, I used 100g carapils thinking it would allow the pumkin colour to come through, thinking now crystal may be better for a deeper hue, if that's what you are after,
does leave a bit of a film on the glass,


----------



## clarkey7 (12/2/11)

This is 16kg of Pumpkin!





Tomorrow should be an interesting day  

PB


----------



## winkle (28/2/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> This is 16kg of Pumpkin!
> 
> View attachment 44020
> 
> ...



 I should have asked how it went at the last BABBs meeting. 
I'd picked up a Yank recipe off the net and had modified it slightly to suit local ingredients and was geared up for brewing it this weekend. Last nite I decided to ditch that and go with a totally different concept that I think will work better. 
Now I just have to reassemble the rigs wiring and its go on Friday. Should I turn up at BABBs next month with a bunch of bottles and try to force drinks upon all-and-sundry, you'll know it wasn't a huge success and I had to fall back on plan B.


----------



## Bribie G (28/2/11)

speedie said:


> pumkin = jacko lanton = halloween = my birtrhday
> make some real beer and leave pumkin to pie



temple roofs colour of pumpkin
pumpkin cranes fly to the sunset
speediely


----------



## bradsbrew (28/2/11)

Had a taste of mine last week after a week in the bottle. Tastes ok, I made a few mistakes - 10L brew on the stove. Spices balancing nicely with the malt and pumpkin bit too bitter. Should have made a full batch.

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (9/3/11)

Well,

I've made a Pumpkin Pie spiced ale.

I've tasted another members spiced Pumpkin ale.

I've spoken to 2 other brewers from the club who have had a crack too (no details on their style direction).

All 4 brewers tried different ideas and techniques (and amounts) of Pumpkin to reach there final beers.

We should be able to fire up a reasonable conversation about what we have learned, throw up some photos of the brewdays and or final beers. 

Or are you all hiding your secrets to take out the Mash Paddle? h34r: 

I'm sure PPL are sick of hearing from me.....but if noone else bites...I'll have to hit you with my 90 photos :lol: 

Anyone?

PB

Edit: I'm planning another one soon. Maybe a Darker beer...or wait....Pilsner......


----------



## bum (9/3/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> We should be able to fire up a reasonable conversation about what we have learned, throw up some photos of the brewdays and or final beers.
> 
> but if noone else bites...I'll have to hit you with my 90 photos :lol:


Please do. I can't be the only one keen to hear what comes of this comp.


----------



## winkle (9/3/11)

I've been slack, I'll bump it up the list a bit and get it into the kettle next week.
Butternuts PB.


----------



## tallie (9/3/11)

I didn't have time to take photos from the weekend's pumpkin milk stout brew - probably due to the amount of time it took to keep the mash unstuck! To make things worse, I didn't get anywhere near the efficiency out of the pumpkin that I navely thought I would, so had to make up for the missing gravity points by chucking some LDME in the boil :angry:

All good stuff to have experienced in preparation for my next brew, which will be a pumpkin wheat ale with various spices. Maybe I'll remember to take some photos for that one to save us from PB's barrage of photos! 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (9/3/11)

tallie said:


> I didn't have time to take photos from the weekend's pumpkin milk stout brew - probably due to the amount of time it took to keep the mash unstuck! To make things worse, I didn't get anywhere near the efficiency out of the pumpkin that I navely thought I would, so had to make up for the missing gravity points by chucking some LDME in the boil :angry:
> 
> All good stuff to have experienced in preparation for my next brew, which will be a pumpkin wheat ale with various spices. Maybe I'll remember to take some photos for that one to save us from PB's barrage of photos!
> 
> ...



Eeek, I'd forgotten the rice gulls - yet another trip to Ye Ould Rosco Shoppe is on the cards. At least my HLT is now functional and tested, so its all systems go.
No photos of the stuck sparge????


----------



## Florian (9/3/11)

Just realised that I could've actually come to the Murray's visit on Saturday as I'd mixed up some dates, but one way flights are now $300+, so it's gonna be a double brew day instead. First up will be my pumpkin pilsener, just pondering over the finer details of the recipe. Am realising that it's no the most obvious style for a pumpkin addition, and time is somewhat against me if I want to do an extensive lagering period, but I'll give it a go anyway.


----------



## winkle (11/3/11)

I might be roasting the pumpkin then doing a Cereal Mash with it prior to mashing.
Well thats my thinking ATM.


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/11)

Went with a tried and true Yorkshire Pale Ale recipe and added 2Kg of roasted jap pumpkin flesh. Mashed up the roasted pumpkin, then cooked it up (sort of cereal mash). This was added this to the mash for 90 min on the warm side for body enough to match spices added to the boil for 5 min. Did anyone else find that their pumpkin added very little in the way of fermentables, mine contributed around 1.005 ??

Tastes pretty frikkin good from the fermenter, warm mash temp worked FG 1.017 atm. Taste test indicates time to add dry hops and a few other bits and bobs.

Screwy


----------



## winkle (14/3/11)

Well after a brewday from hell, a pumpkin beer has emerged.
Brewing while hungover/half cut is never a good idea - cue missing grain addition, the hopper full of grain falling off the mill, stuck sparge, the sink overflowing and the timer stopping working  . I might as well ferment at 28 C to finish the job  .
Oh well there always next year...


----------



## bradsbrew (14/3/11)

winkle said:


> Well after a brewday from hell, a pumpkin beer has emerged.
> Brewing while hungover/half cut is never a good idea - cue missing grain addition, the hopper full of grain falling off the mill, stuck sparge, the sink overflowing and the timer stopping working  . I might as well ferment at 28 C to finish the job  .
> Oh well there always next year...



Sounds like a normal brewday to me. Did you remember to put the pumpkin in?


----------



## winkle (14/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Sounds like a normal brewday to me. Did you remember to put the pumpkin in?


Yep, hence the stuck sparge.
Didn't clean up afterwards either , so I'll hear all about it after work today  .


----------



## NickB (14/3/11)

Hope to get mine down this Friday or Saturday. Will go the cereal mash route and see how we fare....

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (14/3/11)

Putting the finishing touches on my recipes with a view to brewing them this weekend. 
Ordered some more rice gulls just in case...


----------



## bconnery (14/3/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Well,
> 
> I've made a Pumpkin Pie spiced ale.
> 
> ...


Following what most people have done I plan a cereal mash, or something similar, and I'm definitely using rice gulls. 
Both beers will have pumpkin in the mash, and at least one will definitely have it in secondary as well, maybe both. 

I'll try and remember to take some photos...

I've decided to go a little left field on this, although I still may make a 'traditional' style pumpkin pie beer at some point because I do want to...

I'm making a 'Pumpkin Scone' Beer and a beer that I will be calling 'Pumpkinickel' (TM ...) based on the ingredients in pumpernickel bread. 

Basically a pumpkin wit, using flour and sugar (I'll keep the eggs out I think) as per pumpkin scones. 
The other will be a dark rye/wheat beer, molasses, possibly a little spices. 

No idea if I'm going to pull it off but I have reasonably confidence in the base beers so we'll see


----------



## bconnery (19/3/11)

So the Pumpkin Scone Beer (a pumpkin wit) is fermenting away. 

I roasted up the pumpkin before hand and added some to the mash. 
View attachment 44775


I'll also go some in secondary. 

Recipe: Pumpkin Scone Beer
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 21.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 7.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1000.00 gm White Flour (5.9 EBC) Adjunct 29.41 % 
1500.00 gm Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 44.12 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 14.71 % 
30.00 gm Strisslespalt [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
1500.00 gm Pumpkin (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
400.00 gm Raw Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 11.76 % 
1 Pkgs Safwheat (DCL Yeast #WB06) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Almost Cereal Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3000.00 gm
----------------------------
Almost Cereal Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Beta Glucan Add 5.64 L of water at 49.6 C 45.0 C 
30 min Protein Rest Add 5.01 L of water at 68.5 C 55.0 C 
45 min Sach Add 4.38 L of water at 84.5 C 63.0 C 

Here's what a gummy flour, pumpkin and rice gull beta glucan mash looks like
View attachment 44776


The Pumpkinkinckel Dark Rye/Wheat beer is about to go on the boil

Recipe: Pumpkinknickel
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 38.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
500.00 gm Bourghul - Cracked (5.9 EBC) Adjunct 13.16 % 
1150.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 30.26 % 
1000.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 26.32 % 
950.00 gm Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (482.7 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.20 %] (10 min)Hops 6.0 IBU 
200.00 ml Molasses (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2300.00 gm Pumpkin (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Seasonal) (Wyeast Labs #371Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 3800.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 71.3 C 66.0 C


----------



## Tony (19/3/11)

bconnery said:


> Ordered some more rice gulls just in case...



Good to see gulls being used over hulls........ much better product!


----------



## Screwtop (25/3/11)

Brewers, time is running out if you want to enter a nice aged ale. This is going to be a great comp, something very new to AU brewers so every brewer stands a chance. And don't forget to visit: http://www.goomeripumpkinfestival.com.au/d..._Entry_Form.pdf

Get your entries in here too, great to have the support of BABBS thanks all!

Screwy


----------



## bconnery (2/4/11)

Racked mine to secondary today as there was a lot of stuff at the bottom, above the tap level...

Both are nice tasting and I think will be good once carbed but definitely not a lot of real pumpkin character perhaps. 
The pumpkin in secondary imparted almost no colour to the 'Pumpkin Scone' Beer, I might have to resort to colouring


----------



## Screwtop (2/4/11)

Much the same result here, very little colour contribution, but I like the spice, balances things nicely.

Screwy


----------



## clarkey7 (2/4/11)

Screwtop said:


> Much the same result here, very little colour contribution, but I like the spice, balances things nicely.
> 
> Screwy


You guys mustn't have used 6kg of pumpkin.....orange beer.




PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (3/4/11)

Holy shit, 6KG?! I've been looking at using a min of 2KG in a single batch and can't work out how I'll get everything to fit in my 33L tun. What size batch are you running, PB?


----------



## bconnery (3/4/11)

bum said:


> Holy shit, 6KG?! I've been looking at using a min of 2KG in a single batch and can't work out how I'll get everything to fit in my 33L tun. What size batch are you running, PB?


Bum, I only have a converted 30L fermenter as a mash tun and I got 2.3kgs for a 18L batch in easily.


----------



## clarkey7 (3/4/11)

bum said:


> Holy shit, 6KG?! I've been looking at using a min of 2KG in a single batch and can't work out how I'll get everything to fit in my 33L tun. What size batch are you running, PB?


6kg grain + 6 kg pumpkin (3 varieties) = 22L of 6.8% Triple Pumpkin Pie Ale (100L mash tun so plenty of room)

PB


----------



## winkle (3/4/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> 6kg grain + 6 kg pumpkin (3 varieties) = 22L of 6.8% Triple Pumpkin Pie Ale (100L mash tun so plenty of room)
> 
> PB



Geez, makes the 1 kg I used look very lame....


----------



## bum (3/4/11)

bconnery said:


> Bum, I only have a converted 30L fermenter as a mash tun and I got 2.3kgs for a 18L batch in easily.


Ah, cool. I was just picturing the pumpkin, about 5kg of grain and a fair whack of gulls making for a pretty stiff mash.

These brews are really interesting, guys. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## bconnery (3/4/11)

bum said:


> Ah, cool. I was just picturing the pumpkin, about 5kg of grain and a fair whack of gulls making for a pretty stiff mash.
> 
> These brews are really interesting, guys. Keep the posts coming.


You'll see the picture above of my first one. It had flour, grain, pumpkin and rice gulls, and very little water as I did a step infusion mash for my different rests...
Mixing that first one was a bitch as it was just wet enough to gum up but not wet enough to really stir easily...


----------



## argon (13/4/11)

Racked a Brown Ale onto cooked and roasted pumpkin last night... considering adding some spices tonight, cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar... but a bit tentative.


----------



## clarkey7 (17/4/11)

Pumpkin Beers are due at the April meeting on the 28th......

There's still just enough time to brew one if you forgot.

The winner of the BABBs 2011 Mash Paddle will be announced at our May meeting after we do the Pumpkin Beer mini-comp.

Bring along a spare bottle of each of your Pumpkin Beers to the April meeting and we'll make sure they get posted and entered into the home-brewed beer competition at the Goomeri Pumpkin Festival.

Goomeri Pumpkin Festival Linky

Cheers

PB (Dave)

PS - Here's what I did tonight....... Should I make Soup or Beer?


----------



## winkle (24/4/11)

NickB and I sampled a few of my version last nite, hopefully Nick caught the last train home or he'll still be walking B) 
Verdict - alright but not fantastic.


----------



## Screwtop (24/4/11)

winkle said:


> Verdict - alright but not fantastic.



Ditto for mine


----------



## argon (24/4/11)

Tried mine Friday... If i didn't know, i'd have no idea there was pumpkin in there at all. Should have added more and spiced a bit heavier.


----------



## Screwtop (24/4/11)

argon said:


> Tried mine Friday... If i didn't know, i'd have no idea there was pumpkin in there at all. Should have added more and spiced a bit heavier.




Thanks to the BABBS boys for including this style, quite obviously some of us brewers need to expand our boundaries. This is probably the most brave step I've made in brewing, bit of a mainstream old fart :lol: 

We have a lot to learn when it comes to brewing pumpkin beers. Really keen to see what some of the others turn out!!!!!!! Especially the ones who are keeping................ weeeeelie weeeelie qwiet!

Screwy


----------



## clarkey7 (24/4/11)

Screwtop said:


> We have a lot to learn when it comes to brewing pumpkin beers. Really keen to see what some of the others turn out!!!!!!! Especially the ones who are keeping................ weeeeelie weeeelie qwiet!
> 
> Screwy


 h34r: 



PB


----------



## Screwtop (24/4/11)




----------



## lczaban (24/4/11)

FFS!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (23/5/11)

Can Damien Cooke PM me or if one of the BABBS boys sees this can they get him to contact me re his entry in the Goomeri Comp. Need some details from him for his entry.

Remember the Goomeri Comp is all about representing the theme - Pumpkin. Sadly there is not much Pumpkin evident in my entry 

Screwy


----------



## bum (10/6/11)

So, now that the two pumpkin comps are done and dusted, anyone willing to detail their experiences of working with pumpkin? It would be equally helpful to hear of the stuff you wouldn't do again or what you would do differently as to hear from the comp grinners.

I'm sure my asking this has nnothing at all to do with me biting the bullet and finally making one myself next brew.


----------



## bconnery (10/6/11)

bum said:


> So, now that the two pumpkin comps are done and dusted, anyone willing to detail their experiences of working with pumpkin? It would be equally helpful to hear of the stuff you wouldn't do again or what you would do differently as to hear from the comp grinners.
> 
> I'm sure my asking this has nnothing at all to do with me biting the bullet and finally making one myself next brew.


Well I know one of the winners has said to me that they will definitely roast the pumpkin first next time. Peeling 3kg of pumpkin wasn't much fun for them 
A lot of people did roast it first, and I would definitely second that from my experience. 

I know the general consensus, at least from my experience and those I spoke to was that the pumpkin didn't really lend any definite pumpkinness, unless you put bucketloads in like Dave, aka PocketBeers, or put in a pilsner as one we judged did. 
But there was often a hint of extra sweetness, something in the flavour that we thought the pumpkin lent...
Mostly these beers seemed to be about what else you put in, spices, etc. but I doubt that they would be quite the same without the pumpkin. 
I think a spiced holiday ale would be one thing, but I think it is worth the extra effort to put in the pumpkin, but I don't have any hard evidence, just an opinion...

Oh, and rice gulls. Plenty of them...
My mashes were gummy as hell.


----------



## browndog (10/6/11)

bum said:


> So, now that the two pumpkin comps are done and dusted, anyone willing to detail their experiences of working with pumpkin? It would be equally helpful to hear of the stuff you wouldn't do again or what you would do differently as to hear from the comp grinners.
> 
> I'm sure my asking this has nnothing at all to do with me biting the bullet and finally making one myself next brew.



Having judged all the beers at Goomeri, the only ones that stood out from their base beer were the spiced beers. My advice, if you are looking for a pumpkin beer that tastes of pumpkin is roast the pumpkin then put it in a blender then add that to the fermenter near FG.


----------



## winkle (10/6/11)

I impression is that you'd be far better served with sticking to the Belgian Xmas or Bier de Noels. The spices are the thing that carries thru, only if you are dedicated or silly can you get a pumpkin flavour that is recognisable. (I'd put PB in the first cat.)
I'm drinking my effort right now in front of a decent fire and thinking how much better a 'standard' christmas ale would have been considering the effort.
Mind you the beer I put in the comp (BABBs) was a horror. rest of the batch is ok-ish


----------



## bum (11/6/11)

Hmmm...food for thought there, gentlemen. Thanks. The plan was to make a malty-ish pale (almost amber), spiced in the US pumpkin ale style, about 2kg of roasted pumpkin ("cereal" mashed) to 4kg-ish grain bill for a 22l batch size and the spices added late to primary. Now I'm thinking I'll lighten up the base beer (say, JW Trad and some carapils only), try to go to 3kg on the pumpkin and maybe spices and more pumpkin in secondary. No, even now as I type it I still prefer the idea of the original grain bill but I do want the pumpkin to come through. I can't put it down 'til the end of the month so I've got some thinking time (i.e. time to over-think it).


----------



## browndog (11/6/11)

bum said:


> Hmmm...food for thought there, gentlemen. Thanks. The plan was to make a malty-ish pale (almost amber), spiced in the US pumpkin ale style, about 2kg of roasted pumpkin ("cereal" mashed) to 4kg-ish grain bill for a 22l batch size and the spices added late to primary. Now I'm thinking I'll lighten up the base beer (say, JW Trad and some carapils only), try to go to 3kg on the pumpkin and maybe spices and more pumpkin in secondary. No, even now as I type it I still prefer the idea of the original grain bill but I do want the pumpkin to come through. I can't put it down 'til the end of the month so I've got some thinking time (i.e. time to over-think it).




Keep in mind, the pumpkin will provide you with bugger all fermentables Bum.


----------



## bum (11/6/11)

Yeah, the cereal mash was just because I read some seppo saying they got more pumpkin flavour going that way. No idea if that holds with the actual science of it but I've never done one so it is something else to stuff about with on the day so that's cool. Wasn't gonna head down the heavy seasonal/Christmas ale road so not looking for too much in the way of fermentables. Was thinking somewhere around 4%. Haven't run any numbers yet, I want to sort out my direction before I get bogged down in stats - not really much idea what my targets should even be for style so I might just take a suck-it-and-see approach on this one (taking good notes, in case it works).

Cheers.


----------



## winkle (11/6/11)

bum said:


> Yeah, the cereal mash was just because I read some seppo saying they got more pumpkin flavour going that way. No idea if that holds with the actual science of it but I've never done one so it is something else to stuff about with on the day so that's cool. Wasn't gonna head down the heavy seasonal/Christmas ale road so not looking for too much in the way of fermentables. Was thinking somewhere around 4%. Haven't run any numbers yet, I want to sort out my direction before I get bogged down in stats - not really much idea what my targets should even be for style so I might just take a suck-it-and-see approach on this one (taking good notes, in case it works).
> 
> Cheers.


Florian did a lager based pumpkin beer + it weren't too bad either. Give him a PM if you're keen.


----------



## bum (18/6/11)

So I basically had my recipe sorted in my head (hadn't run numbers yet) and SWMBO throws a spanner in the works by bringing home 4 x 822g cans of unspiced pumpkin pie filling for me from a US grocery place. My biggest concern to date had been trying to adapt US recipes to using fresh pumpkin here but now I could use a well regarded recipe from there with a certain level of confidence. Not sure which way to go now. Kinda thinking of sticking kinda closely to my current plan but also adding a tin to the mash and another to the boil? Dunno.


----------



## bconnery (18/6/11)

bum said:


> So I basically had my recipe sorted in my head (hadn't run numbers yet) and SWMBO throws a spanner in the works by bringing home 4 x 822g cans of unspiced pumpkin pie filling for me from a US grocery place. My biggest concern to date had been trying to adapt US recipes to using fresh pumpkin here but now I could use a well regarded recipe from there with a certain level of confidence. Not sure which way to go now. Kinda thinking of sticking kinda closely to my current plan but also adding a tin to the mash and another to the boil? Dunno.


Bum if you have 3+kg of pumpkin that's already been prepared for you I'd use that  I don't think anyone I spoke to really enjoyed the prep part...

Plus if you are heading for a US style pumpkin beer then it makes sense to go for the ingredients they'd use if you have access to them.


----------



## bum (18/6/11)

Yeah, but it makes even more sense (to me anyway) to use fresh ingredients over tinny canned stuff - fresh pumpkin really is rare as hen's teeth over there and I've been assuming they use this stuff out of necessity. 

Anyway, I prep pumpkin for pretty much every meal and I dunno what there is to whinge about really.

But, yeah, your point does make sense to me hence my indecision.


----------



## clarkey7 (18/6/11)

bum said:


> Yeah, but it makes even more sense (to me anyway) to use fresh ingredients over tinny canned stuff - fresh pumpkin really is rare as hen's teeth over there and I've been assuming they use this stuff out of necessity.
> 
> Anyway, I prep pumpkin for pretty much every meal and I dunno what there is to whinge about really.
> 
> But, yeah, your point does make sense to me hence my indecision.


Bum,

I really enjoyed the whole process and you learn something every-time you use a new ingredient in beer.....you can keep the tinned stuff and use it later...Go fresh mate.

For you.















Have fun,

PB


----------



## bum (18/6/11)

Cheers, PB.



Pocket Beers said:


> View attachment 46477


This picture is a wee bit terrifying. I can feel my first stuck mash coming on.


----------



## bconnery (18/6/11)

bum said:


> Cheers, PB.
> 
> 
> This picture is a wee bit terrifying. I can feel my first stuck mash coming on.


Rice gulls. A whole flock of them...


----------



## bum (18/6/11)

I'll go get some fish and chips to lure then in.


----------



## tallie (20/6/11)

bum said:


> So, now that the two pumpkin comps are done and dusted, anyone willing to detail their experiences of working with pumpkin? It would be equally helpful to hear of the stuff you wouldn't do again or what you would do differently as to hear from the comp grinners.
> 
> I'm sure my asking this has nnothing at all to do with me biting the bullet and finally making one myself next brew.



I brewed two beers that had additional spices added, and I personally didn't notice much flavour contribution from the pumpkin underneath the spices.

The first beer was a pumpkin pie sweet stout. I replaced 1kg of base malt from the original recipe with 2kg pumpkin, and still came in 8pts under my pre-boil gravity. Some brewers who tasted that beer thought that the pumpkin may have added to the body of it, but with the lactose in it, it's a pretty full bodied beer to start with. I definitely liked the spiced aspect of this beer and would brew it again, but not necessarily with pumpkin. For the spices, I added 15g of this straight to the keg:




The spices came through quite strong at first (probably from being drawn straight from the bottom), but mellowed and blended over time. I would probably back that off to 10g next time, and add more if I felt it needed it.

The second brew was wheat ale with honey and ginger. I'd brewed this Australian white xmas ale recipe a few times before with US-05, and thought that the honey & ginger would work well with the pumpkin. For this recipe, I ditched the lemon zest and I replaced the 250g wheat flour with 3kg of pumpkin (and still struggled to make pre-boil gravity). If you really search for it, you could possibly find some pumpkin in the aroma and flavour, but again, the honey & ginger dominate this recipe.



bconnery said:


> Well I know one of the winners has said to me that they will definitely roast the pumpkin first next time. Peeling 3kg of pumpkin wasn't much fun for them
> A lot of people did roast it first, and I would definitely second that from my experience.



Yep, that would be me  . I peeled, boiled and blended the pumpkin for both beers and added the puree to the mash. What's worse was winning the comp and having to do 9kg for the commercial brew 




This is what you hand looks like after peeling said pumpkins:




If I was ever to put pumpkin in a beer again, I would forgo peeling and roast instead of boil it to make things easier on myself.



bconnery said:


> Oh, and rice gulls. Plenty of them...
> My mashes were gummy as hell.



Mine too. I had to reset the grain bed no less than 3 times for each brew due to stuck sparges. I ended up adding 1kg rice gulls by the end of the second brew!




bum said:


> This picture is a wee bit terrifying. I can feel my first stuck mash coming on.



If you find that one terrifying, here's what it looked like at the end of sparging the brew on the Craft Brewer system!




Luckily, aside from getting stuck right at the start, the sparge otherwise went well, albeit slowly and inefficiently.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## wobblythongs (20/6/11)

tallie said:


> View attachment 46566
> 
> 
> Just thinking that would make a nice avatar for citymorgue2


----------



## bum (21/6/11)

Thanks for the detailed response, tallie. Very helpful.

You must have had everything crossed for that big sparge. I hope you didn't have to clean up afterwards.

Do you mind if I pick your brains a little further? It's just some of what you've seems like it might closely relate to what I'm intending to do. For the wheat ale, what was your batch size? I'm looking at using a similar amount of pumpkin but in a 32L batch (pre-boil) and am hoping against hope that your pumpkin percentage might be lower due to a greater batch size. Also, did you use the same 15g of ginger as in the linked recipe? I was thinking 20g but now might halve it since you say the ginger hid the pumpkin to a degree.

I'm going for the less adventurous US pumpkin ale style. Using the Brewing Classic Styles as a loose base but chasing the biscuity pie crust flavours a bit harder and backing off the the dark crystal a bit (mostly for colour reasons) and maybe adding some vanilla. Definitely roasting the pumpkin (with some brown sugar - supposed to bring the pumpkin flavour out a bit more). Reasonably sure I'll be doing a cereal mash with the pumpkin too but I'm having trouble finding the gelatinisation temps - the closest I can find is 70C for potato. Don't suppose anyone knows off-hand?


----------



## tallie (21/6/11)

bum said:


> Thanks for the detailed response, tallie. Very helpful.
> 
> You must have had everything crossed for that big sparge. I hope you didn't have to clean up afterwards.



Yeah, when I was told they hadn't had a stuck sparge on that system before, I was wondering if I would be having the pleasure of witnessing the first! And yes, I was spared from clean-up duties that day. 



bum said:


> Do you mind if I pick your brains a little further? It's just some of what you've seems like it might closely relate to what I'm intending to do. For the wheat ale, what was your batch size? I'm looking at using a similar amount of pumpkin but in a 32L batch (pre-boil) and am hoping against hope that your pumpkin percentage might be lower due to a greater batch size. Also, did you use the same 15g of ginger as in the linked recipe? I was thinking 20g but now might halve it since you say the ginger hid the pumpkin to a degree.



Pick away  

I was actually aiming for 32L pre-boil but ended up with 30, so percentage is in the same ballpark, sorry! I scaled up the original recipe when I first brewed the xmas ale and have used 20g ginger since. I don't mind a bit of ginger in some beers and don't notice it so much, but most other people who have tried the beer comment about how much the ginger comes through at that level.

Probably easiest to give the recipe I used at this point:

OG: 1.062
FG: 1.011
3.1 SRM
14.3 IBU (Tinseth)
ABV: 6.8%

Mash: 64C for 60 min
Boil: 90 min
Post boil volume: 23.5L (hot)

3kg Weyerman Premium Pils
2.1kg BB Wheat Malt
3kg Jap Pumpkin (boiled in 2L water, pureed, then added to mash)
0.3kg Beechworth Honey (added to boil at 5 min)

25g US Cascade Pellets (5.0% AA) 13.1 IBU 60 min
18g US Cascade Pellets (5.0% AA) 1.9 IBU 5 min
300g Honey 5 min
20g Fresh grated ginger 5 min

12g US-05 American Ale
Primary: 10 days (18 for first 7 days, then up to 20)
Conditioning: 7 days



bum said:


> I'm going for the less adventurous US pumpkin ale style. Using the Brewing Classic Styles as a loose base but chasing the biscuity pie crust flavours a bit harder and backing off the the dark crystal a bit (mostly for colour reasons) and maybe adding some vanilla. Definitely roasting the pumpkin (with some brown sugar - supposed to bring the pumpkin flavour out a bit more). Reasonably sure I'll be doing a cereal mash with the pumpkin too but I'm having trouble finding the gelatinisation temps - the closest I can find is 70C for potato. Don't suppose anyone knows off-hand?



Ooh, I like the sound of vanilla & brown sugar (though I'm having a little trouble imagining it with the honey & ginger). No ideas about gelatanisation temperature sorry.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## bum (21/6/11)

Thanks again.

I'm going for a lower OG than your recipe so I think I'll leave the pumpkin where it is and see how it goes - hopefully the roasting will bring it a touch forward like some people say. Although even more seem to say to not even bother with the pumpkin at all, so who knows?



tallie said:


> Ooh, I like the sound of vanilla & brown sugar (though I'm having a little trouble imagining it with the honey & ginger).


Yeah, the honey probably would be a bit OTT in that combo. I think the vanilla and ginger will work as long as neither gets out of hand - both are often used in pumpkin pie recipes so we'll see how it goes. Not 100% on the vanilla at this stage though - it'd be pretty unbearable if I got the balance wrong, IMO.


----------



## bum (8/7/11)

Finally brewed it today. Longest brew day ever. I figured the pumpkin would add an hour to the day. No. And 2 stuck sparges didn't help (my first ever).

A strange brew this one, my cloudiest into the kettle ever but the clearest out. SWMBO (a born and raised seppo) says it smells exactly like pumpkin pie (unprompted) which should be a good sign although you really need to look for the pumpkin flavour which has me slightly worried. Should be an okay beer either way.


----------



## tallie (9/7/11)

bum said:


> Finally brewed it today. Longest brew day ever. I figured the pumpkin would add an hour to the day. No. And 2 stuck sparges didn't help (my first ever).


Yep, I feel your pain!



bum said:


> A strange brew this one, my cloudiest into the kettle ever but the clearest out. SWMBO (a born and raised seppo) says it smells exactly like pumpkin pie (unprompted) which should be a good sign although you really need to look for the pumpkin flavour which has me slightly worried. Should be an okay beer either way.


Sounds like you're on the right track. Let us know how it turns out!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## tallie (12/7/11)

Kris' Daft Punk Ale has gone on tap at Archive today! Get in quick!

Cheers,
tallie.


----------

